
Google App Engine Blog: $50 Credit for new billing signups and budget changes - sahillavingia
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2011/08/50-credit-for-new-billing-signups-and.html
======
mhp
Is there a way to verify the billing credit after making a budget change? I
think this $50 credit will mean webputty.net can run for a few months for
free, but I can't figure out where to find the credit after I made the change.

